# South Bend countershaft question



## jpoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I am having a little bit of a hard time finding a reasonably priced countershaft for my 9" Model A.  Ebay seems to be my best source for acquiring said countershaft.  I was wondering if a countershaft for a 10" model will interchange with my 9".  I have done quite a bit of searching and have yet to come across an answer.

Thanks for the help.

Justin


----------



## atwatterkent (Dec 1, 2011)

The 9" & 10K can use the same countershaft. The pulley is also the same. Over the years, SB modified the casting and some have the motor mount in front and others in back but they all line up the same and do the same job.


----------



## jpoe (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## pjf134 (Dec 2, 2011)

jpoe,
 Is the countershaft for a bench (horiz.) drive or a under mount? Why do you need one? Did you buy a lathe without one? Just curious. Used Machine dealers part out some lathes and might have one, since they don't go bad that often. Just a thought. One member here might have one, at least he did last Feb. while I was there, he is a used machine dealer. Let me know what you want and I can e-mail him to see what he has.
 Paul


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just a thought, but you probably don't specifically have to use a SB unit. A logan might work just as well, though the speeds would be different.


----------



## atwatterkent (Dec 2, 2011)

I have two of them sitting on the floor in my shop. One from a 9" and one from a 10K.  I'm in Illinois though so shipping would be stiff because of the weight. PM me if you can't find one closer to home. I don't remember now if thy both have the belt and motor pullies or not but the main castings are there for sure.


----------



## jpoe (Dec 4, 2011)

atwatterkent said:


> I have two of them sitting on the floor in my shop. One from a 9" and one from a 10K.  I'm in Illinois though so shipping would be stiff because of the weight. PM me if you can't find one closer to home. I don't remember now if thy both have the belt and motor pullies or not but the main castings are there for sure.



Yes, I am interested.  Pickins' are rather slim in my neck of the woods, so I will very likely have to have one shipped, regardless of location.

Thanks, Justin.


----------



## jpoe (Dec 4, 2011)

AR1911 said:


> Just a thought, but you probably don't specifically have to use a SB unit. A logan might work just as well, though the speeds would be different.



If I come across a local machine, I will definitely give that a try, but I am hesitant to pay shipping on something that may not work.

Thank you for the advise,

Justin.


----------

